# Scientific Breakthrough



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A British Company is developing computer chips which store and play music, to be implanted in women's breasts.

This is viewed as a major breakthrough as, up until now, women have complained that men were just staring at their breasts and not listening to them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guilty as charged :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Does this mean that when you twist a woman's nipples it really will switch the radio on?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Does this mean that when you twist a woman's nipples it really will switch the radio on?


maybe its like the click wheel on the ipods. you just spin them....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

where do i plug my earphones in


----------

